# mount an external USB hard drive



## ccc (Mar 24, 2012)

*H*i,

How to mount an external USB hard drive in mfsBSD?

http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2012)

Same as usual:
`# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`


----------

